
Major HipChat outage - mjmasn
https://status.hipchat.com/
======
mjmasn
HipChat is back online, and they have updated the uptime figure to 99.058% for
the past 30 days.

------
bbhart
"Uptime last 30 days: 100.00%"

~~~
mjmasn
I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that's calculated 1 day in
arrears... I actually only noticed they were down because we had an increase
in our own app's errors which turned out to be our hipchat webhooks failing
with 503s.

Either way I hope we get a root-cause analysis later, would be interesting to
know what could take them completely down for 5+ hours. Presumably not a
'straightforward' bad deployment that could be rolled back.

~~~
Gelob
They addressed it on twitter and said it only changes once an incident is
resolved but they will look at possibly changing that.

